# Does your healthy menu get sabotaged?



## Nathan (May 30, 2021)

I lost a lot of weight, it was hard work and I want to keep the weight off.     Yea, I'm the "type A" person in the marriage.    I do the cooking, and try to cook healthy. 
My DW doesn't care / never thinks about *healthy* eating, eating to her is _recreational_.  
I plan to bake chicken breast and have some veggies, she wants to add cornbread. 
I'm tired of being the "wet blanket", you know what I mean?   I just <sigh> and say OK.

What else can ya do?


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Not eat it? 
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...beliefs-and-then-our-beliefs-create-us.60586/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 30, 2021)

My healthy menu does get sabotaged but by me. I can't blame anyone else. I've lost some weight also and my problem is mostly portion size.
For the last few months I've been eating just fruit for lunch. It helped a great deal until I decided the apple would taste really good with a little peanut butter. 
Before I knew it I wasn't eating an apple with a little  peanut butter, I was eating a lot of peanut butter with my little apple.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I lost a lot of weight, it was hard work and I want to keep the weight off.     Yea, I'm the "type A" person in the marriage.    I do the cooking, and try to cook healthy.
> My DW doesn't care / never thinks about *healthy* eating, eating to her is _recreational_.
> I plan to bake chicken breast and have some veggies, she wants to add cornbread.
> I'm tired of being the "wet blanket", you know what I mean?   I just <sigh> and say OK.
> ...


Stick to your plan, Nathan, and when you have your menu laid out and your wife wants an addition, tell her it's up to her to make it, but by no means look to caving and going back to eating outside of the boundaries you have set for yourself, especially after achieving such success in the weight loss department.


----------



## Nathan (May 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Not eat it?
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...beliefs-and-then-our-beliefs-create-us.60586/


I'll eat some cornbread since my DW made it with her own hands....I'll just eat less.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'll eat some cornbread since my DW made it with her own hands....I'll just eat less.


Yeahhhh! It’s all about compromise isn’t it. 
My husband and I eat so differently. He’s mainly and meat and potato man and I don’t eat much meat. I’ve got more of a sweet tooth whereas he loves fruit and salty things. 
Sometimes my lack of discipline affects his food choices and sometimes his lack of discipline affects mine but we BOTH enjoy eating. Like Ruth I try and stick to a diet but it doesn’t last for long.

One thing my man does which I’m most grateful for is that he rarely buys bread since I can’t eat it. He buys hamburger buns only for his burgers. Tonight he was eating jam on some of my rice cakes and it looked like torture. He’s a good man.


----------



## timoc (May 30, 2021)

It's getting on for 1.00am here and I've got a hot sausage on a fork and a tot of whisky, not healthy I know, and just before I go to bed it's a bit crazy, but it's blooming delicious.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

My downfall is meat pies, can't resist them.   I promise myself I won't buy any next shopping day, but somehow they always end up in the shopping trolley.  I used to be a wine drinker most nights with dinner until I gave myself a good talking to and stopped it about 10 years ago.  Now I only have wine on a Saturday night, we call it a mucky tea night, and that's when the pie comes out with lashing of sauce, yum.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)

You can continue down your path to good health. Congratulations on your weight loss. Don't let that cornbread sabotage it. LOL  I found out something very distressing. I love the occasional piece of the stuff but it raises my blood sugar more than I'd like. Well to be honest, probably because I eat too big a piece. Good thing I don't make it myself so haven't had any in a long time.


----------



## calypsoisland (Jun 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I lost a lot of weight, it was hard work and I want to keep the weight off.     Yea, I'm the "type A" person in the marriage.    I do the cooking, and try to cook healthy.
> My DW doesn't care / never thinks about *healthy* eating, eating to her is _recreational_.
> I plan to bake chicken breast and have some veggies, she wants to add cornbread.
> I'm tired of being the "wet blanket", you know what I mean?   I just <sigh> and say OK.
> ...


Hey Nathan, I feel your pain. I honestly believe that the best thing that your or anyone can do to guarantee weight loss is to eat foods that are specific for your blood type. Check this out:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I lost a lot of weight, it was hard work and I want to keep the weight off.     Yea, I'm the "type A" person in the marriage.    I do the cooking, and try to cook healthy.
> My DW doesn't care / never thinks about *healthy* eating, eating to her is _recreational_.
> I plan to bake chicken breast and have some veggies, she wants to add cornbread.
> I'm tired of being the "wet blanket", you know what I mean?   I just <sigh> and say OK.
> ...


I love cornbread with butter and honey.  You don’t have to eat the cornbread, you know.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I love cornbread with butter and honey.  You don’t have to eat the cornbread, you know.


I love it too, but not with honey on it. I put the honey in the batter.


----------



## oslooskar (Jun 1, 2021)

I eat healthy food, I just eat too much of it. I'm really my own worst enemy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

oslooskar said:


> I eat healthy food, I just eat too much of it. I'm really my own worst enemy.


Welcome to the forum.... you can introduce yourself to everyone here...https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


----------



## Nathan (Jun 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I love cornbread with butter and honey.  You don’t have to eat the cornbread, you know.


For me cornbread is irresistible, besides- wouldn't want to hurt my wife's feelings.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 1, 2021)

calypsoisland said:


> Hey Nathan, I feel your pain. I honestly believe that the best thing that your or anyone can do to guarantee weight loss is to eat foods that are specific for your blood type. Check this out:


My business partner and Yoga mentor tells me that my dosha type is Kapha, and I should eat:


> Consume more warm or hot fluids like soups or stews
> Consume more foods like avocado, coconut, olives, buttermilk, cheese, eggs, whole milk, wheat, nuts, seeds, berries, melons, summer squash, zucchini, yogurt
> Fruits like green grapes, oranges and pineapple in small quantities
> Eat vegetables but they should be well-cooked, garnished with ghee or coconut oil



...not listed, but I'm pretty sure cornbread fits in there somewhere.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Just stick to your diet Nathan, and if you have to break it, remember all things in moderation.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My business partner and Yoga mentor tells me that my dosha type is Kapha, and I should eat:
> 
> 
> ...not listed, but I'm pretty sure cornbread fits in there somewhere.


Obviously an oversight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, my healthy menu gets sabotaged I guess but I try to work my treats into the menu and quite enjoy them.  I figure I only live once and life is so short. And food for me is one of the last things to enjoy.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 1, 2021)

Tish said:


> Just stick to your diet Nathan, and if you have to break it, remember all things in moderation.


I journal my meals using the *myfitnesspal *app, which is so handy, not only for weight loss but to continue monitoring meals and nutrition after having met weight loss goals. I can make _allowances_ for an over-indulgence, making sure I eat _*x* _numbers of calories less next meal, or even over the next few days.


----------



## 911 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thankfully, I never had a weight problem. I think it’s important to follow the 5 basic food groups. The vegans of the world don’t know what they are missing out on.


----------



## Chet (Jun 4, 2021)

Usually you eat smaller portions as you get older. I know I do.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

911 said:


> Thankfully, I never had a weight problem. I think it’s important to follow the 5 basic food groups. The vegans of the world don’t know what they are missing out on.


That's their choice, for me I need a solid protein source as most seniors do.  I don't eat a lot of beef because beef does have a lot of saturated fat. But I do eat chicken regularly.  Pork center cuts are a nice lean protein source.    Carbs are very addictive, some are beneficial, carb portion control is important.


----------

